# Future Hens



## ChickenFarmerAdam (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry for posting a lot, I will be raising 40 Rhode Island Red standard breed (no bantams) and I was wondering what feed I should use. What feed should I feed my Rhode Island reds, easter eggers, and white leghorns?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I always just fed all of mine, no matter the size a 20% protein feed. Calcium was offered free choice in a separate container.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

I the summer and spring I feed them layer pellets. In the winter and fall when egg laying slows down , I feed layer pellets mixed with scratch grains , cracked corn and sweet mix. It saves money on feed and doesn't overload the hens with calcium that they don't need when not laying.


----------



## babychic (Jul 27, 2014)

i feed organic grower crumbles which is an 18% mix by ranch way. i ferment these with split peas, lentils and other things. i also give them seasonal veggies, they are really enjoying different kinds of squash and pumpkins right now which i just cut in half and they eat them up. i buy organic frozen mix veggies which they love and i just started giving them a little bit of organic scratch with milo black oil sunflower seeds, corn and wheat since its winter time. they get free choice ground up egg shells with oyster shell at all times. they get grasshoppers in the summer and fall, i give them dried meal worms now since there are no more grasshoppers. they are all very happy and healthy. they enjoy the different varieties of food they get. we also lay down some oat hay which they like to pick the oats out of. its important for us to avoid pesticides and herbicides due to the toxicity and all the damage they do to not only our digestive system and our ability to receive nutrition from the food we eat, but the health of the soil, and the animals and beneficial insects as well, since microorganisms are the basis for all life, and these are destroyed in the soil if its tampered with. the quality of our food contributes to our great health so we feel good and can enjoy life. 

its great you are asking questions and learning, it means you care. i hope you love and enjoy your chickens as much as we love ours. they add so much to our life, even though we already had a farm and have other animals, they bring a lot of completion to our home.


----------

